# Saw a CTD ad last night



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

This one has been out for a while now (Olympics). It's a good one. I wish they ran it more. There is a thread all about it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wish GM would run a lot more commercials covering all the models of the Cruze. VW's killing them in the commercials, making it sound like they have the only range of cars that covers the same range as the Cruze LS to ECO to LTZ to CDT.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That's why VW sells 6 times more Jetta TDIs than Chevy sells Cruze diesels. People still don't know it exists.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> That's why VW sells 6 times more Jetta TDIs than Chevy sells Cruze diesels. People still don't know it exists.


Also the Jettas have been around since Vietnam (joke). The CTD is barely a year old if that.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

When I got my cruze rustproofed the other day, the owner said it caught him of guard when he fired her up. He thought something was wrong and realized its a diesel. He said he had no idea Chevy made that.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Everyone I know is shocked my car is a diesel. Like you guys said, nobody knows Chevrolet makes one


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> When I got my cruze rustproofed the other day, the owner said it caught him of guard when he fired her up. He thought something was wrong and realized its a diesel. He said he had no idea Chevy made that.


dont want to go to off topic but what did have done to rust proof your car? 

But that is a good commerical and I agree alot of people dont know about the CTD. I've only seen two other CTD in the columbus ohio on my daily commute.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

We need better badging. It just looks like an eco


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> dont want to go to off topic but what did have done to rust proof your car?
> 
> But that is a good commerical and I agree alot of people dont know about the CTD. I've only seen two other CTD in the columbus ohio on my daily commute.


krown was sprayed underneath and inside doors, trunk, rockers, etc. It's the same type of stuff as fluid film. Good stuff when done right. I see you're in OH so definitely worth considering if you hope to keep the car till the motor takes a ****, if you're just keeping it 6-8 years not worth it...

For the topcoat on the paint I'm a Nu-finish guy. Lasts forever...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Krown is way thinner than fluid film so it doesn't gunk up. Great stuff


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey money-man, you can get the Australian diesel badges off ebay if you want to let the world know, that's what I did! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Hey money-man, you can get the Australian diesel badges off ebay if you want to let the world know, that's what I did!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What do they look like?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> We need better badging. It just looks like an eco


Here's a link to the Aussie E-Bay site for the Cruze (Holden)"Diesel" badges. Badge KIT Holden Cruze Diesel AND ECO Badges Boot | eBay


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

money_man said:


> What do they look like?





vwgtiglx said:


> Here's a link to the Aussie E-Bay site for the Cruze (Holden)"Diesel" badges. Badge KIT Holden Cruze Diesel AND ECO Badges Boot | eBay


There's also a 4 piece set that includes the Diesel badge, the eco-rectangle, and two of the combination badges at:

Badge Kit Holden Cruze Diesel Doors Boot | eBay


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> There's also a 4 piece set that includes the Diesel badge, the eco-rectangle, and two of the combination badges at:
> 
> Badge Kit Holden Cruze Diesel Doors Boot | eBay


Those badges look AWESOME! I wish we had something like that on the CTDs here in the states.


----------

